# Calpe and cycling



## middman (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi everyone

We're off for our first m/h trip to Spain in February and have booked a mixture of rallies and sites. The last one we are considering is Calpemar, which has good reviews. I can't seem to find out if the area (promenade, local roads etc) are good for cyclists that can't manage too many hills. If anyone can help it'll be much appreciated. The other site we're looking at is Camping Javea.

Also, we've booked Kiko Park at Oliva, and are now thinking it may be a bit isolated with little to do besides the beach. If anyone has any views I'd be grateful as it can still be cancelled.

Regards

Middman

PS we can't wait to go.


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Calpe Mar is on the flat at the bottom of town and yes you can cycle along the prom but either way not very far about mile, going any further and there is some serious hills up to the main road N332 and the train station the other way towards Moraira is a bit better.
Camping Javea the cycling there is a lot better and can cycle to the beach but the prom is small but out and about you can get much further.
Both are excellent sites and towns and well worth visiting, enjoy.

Phi


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

There are no cycling signs along the prom at Calpe,and I was told that you would get fined if caught by the police.The roads either way out of town are quite hilly so not ideal,I like MTB'ing but couldn't find any suitable trails when I was there.


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Calpe*

Came back from Calpe on Sunday, and found whilst there that the prom has few slight gradients, but is generally in good nick.
The no cycling signs are quite obvious, but many still cycling along the prom, so guess as it is low season, authorities are not looking too hard.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Perhaps you should consider going a little further down to Altea and Albir. 

cabby


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

cabby said:


> Perhaps you should consider going a little further down to Altea and Albir.
> 
> cabby


 Cabby is right the cycling around Altea/Albir is excellent you can even cycle into Benidorm if the need arises. Albir is a Dutch resort so that says a lot about the cycling in the area.

Phil


----------



## middman (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone, appreciate your thoughts. It seemed a bit ominous when putting 'cycling around Calpe' into Google all I got was info on the pro cycling teams based there for their pre season training. We're having a couple of weeks in Benidorm at the start of our trip and hope to cycle to Altea/Albir and are finishing at Benicassim which also looks good for cycling. 

Can't wait!

Middman


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Benicassim we found great for cycling! Used to cycle regularly to Castellon along the promenade about 8-9 miles I believe, all on cycle paths. And flat.

Steve


----------

